# Image Wars Game



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I saw this really funny game at another forum, it basically works like this:

You post a picture of something and the next person would post a picture of something that would defeat it.

Some examples:
picture of a nail >> picture of a hammer >> picture of a saw >> etc etc

or more dramatically:
picture of france >> picture of germany >> picture of the Canada/UK/US

Some of the posts I read were pretty hilarious. I'll get it started:


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

hope it works


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

make love not war


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watergate


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Had trouble finding a good pic


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

theoretically.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

"This BUDS for you"


----------



## 66 north (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## 66 north (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## 66 north (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## 66 north (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## 66 north (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Vaccuum beats broom?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok no dude.

Hurricane doesn't beat vaccuum..

One sucks the other blows. And even if that was a tornado- still not quite the same....

If you'd put a shopvac perhaps...

And a black and white sign does not beat tornado...

Looks like I win HAHA!!!


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

?what? are you talking about? thats a slump.. meaning to say there is more rubbish than your vacuum can clean.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Oooooooh gotcha....


----------



## summ3r (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

tsunami!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)




----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

owned, how do i post a pic with less then 10 chars?


----------



## viperblue21 (Feb 10, 2009)

kills bugs dead


----------

